# Bundyanne - I enjoyed my dinner tonight.



## bundyanne07

I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.

I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.

I will definitely be making this sauce again.

SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
Time to make: 5 mins
Ingredients
•	¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
•	• ½ cup light coconut cream
•	• 2 tablespoons brown sugar
•	• 1 tablespoon fish sauce
•	• juice of 1 lemon
•	• 1 ****** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
•	• 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
•	
Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


----------



## diansirkin

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

I have noticed that you seem to add sauce to nearly all your meals. A great way to add on the calories.


----------



## bundyanne07

At my age I don't worry about calories.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Sounds good. I'd probably prefer it the way you made it as I don't like corriander.

We had apricot chicken. A good old standby. The sauce was from a previous batch which I'd frozen as there was so much over. I cooked more chicken and served it with rice and vegies. :sm01:


----------



## betty boivin

Oh, that looks delicious!


----------



## Capva

Yummy in the tummy.....


----------



## PatK27

Your meals always look delicious. I love how you make substitutions when you don’t have all of the ingredients.


----------



## kathleenTC

So, do you actually eat the ****** lime leaf? Isn't it too tough?


----------



## bundyanne07

The recipe states the lime leaf is 'optional' so it would be up to the individual if they wanted to eat it - personally I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Hoots

bundyanne07 said:


> At my age I don't worry about calories.


Whatever your age,you should worry about calories..not a good statement.
How can you afford prawns ?…...very expensive.


----------



## mcmanusp

You are a wonderful cook. I love seeing all of the meals that you prepare. As far as calories go, all of your meals look very healthy.


----------



## kaytea

Hoots said:


> Whatever your age,you should worry about calories..not a good statement.
> How can you afford prawns ?…...very expensive.


Find something else to do and leave her alone. What she can afford is not your business. what a troll.


----------



## Kensbarb

Sjlegrandma said:


> I have noticed that you seem to add sauce to nearly all your meals. A great way to add on the calories.


I am hoping that you were trying to be helpful.


----------



## Rafiki

Anne - your dinner looks delicious as usual ...


chooksnpinkroses said:


> Sounds good. I'd probably prefer it the way you made it as I don't like coriander :sm01:


*The best substitute for Coriander is Parsley* ... Coriander is one of those ingredients that people either "Love or Hate" - there is never an in-between ...


----------



## Barbeevw

kaytea said:


> Find something else to do and leave her alone. What she can afford is not your business. what a troll.


 Agreed, altho I woudn't have called her a troll because Anne is a delightful person who uplifts many of us.
BTW, I sent you a private message just now. Not related to this comment.


----------



## peanutpatty

Hoots said:


> Whatever your age,you should worry about calories..not a good statement.
> How can you afford prawns ?…...very expensive.


I can relate to BundyAnne. I am at the age where I don't worry about calories either but it all seems to work out anyway. I occasionally buy prawns when they are on sale. Cooking for one doesn't require very many for a meal and why not indulge once in a while. At 85 I feel it's time to do/eat what I want.
You go Anne, enjoy your life!


----------



## Rafiki

Hoots said:


> Whatever your age, you should worry about calories … not a good statement. How can you afford prawns ? … … very expensive.


I have always wondered why people get bothered by what others purchase or can afford - *Bottom Line* "As long as they are not asking to borrow money from you ~ it is NONE of your business" If they are asking you for money to feed their purchases - then you can make it your business and there would be a "legitimate problem" ... As far as the calorie count is concerned --- At this stage in our lives - It is not advisable to buy "Green Bananas" but enjoy your calories while you still can ... Question ~ does anyone actually know how many calories there are in that wonderful meal ... most of us would not ... all I know is that I would enjoy it very much ...


----------



## peanutpatty

Rafiki said:


> I have always wondered why people get bothered by what others purchase or can afford - Bottom Line "As long as they are not asking to borrow money from you ~ it is NONE of your business" If they are asking you for money to feed their purchases - then you can make it your business and there would be a legitimate problem ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady

Hoots said:


> Whatever your age,you should worry about calories..not a good statement.
> How can you afford prawns ?…...very expensive.


I think you should keep your opinions about calories and what folk can afford to yourself, it really is none of your business, as a matter of fact Bundyanne eats very healthily. j.m.o.


----------



## glenniemae

kaytea said:


> Find something else to do and leave her alone. What she can afford is not your business. what a troll.


 :sm24:


----------



## maggiex4

Your dinner looks yummy ????


----------



## kaytea

Barbeevw said:


> Agreed, altho I woudn't have called her a troll because Anne is a delightful person who uplifts many of us.
> BTW, I sent you a private message just now. Not related to this comment.


was not calling Anne a troll, my remark was aimed at the one insulting her.


----------



## KateLyn11

I’m another that doesn’t bother about calories either. My weight fluctuates within a 5 pound range no matter what I eat or don’t eat. My doctor is happy with where my A1c is (<7), though my goal is to get it lower. I go to the gym 5 days a week. I’m never going to have the body I had at 20 so why worry about calories as long as I stay healthy. What works for one person might not work for another, so live and let live.


----------



## bundyanne07

My argument is - if I can afford prawns then I will buy them and if I can afford Wagyu steak then I will buy it - why go without something you really like to save money to leave to the kids??
By the same token, a few weeks ago I bought a 1 kg bag of Surimi (imitation crab) for only $5 and it's amazing what one can do with that instead of paying the earth for 'real' crab. 
Enjoy life while you can as none of us know how much longer we have on this earth and don't be envious of what others can or cannot afford.


----------



## kaytea

bundyanne07 said:


> My argument is - if I can afford prawns then I will buy them and if I can afford Wagyu steak then I will buy it - why go without something you really like to save money to leave to the kids??
> By the same token, a few weeks ago I bought a 1 kg bag of Surimi (imitation crab) for only $5 and it's amazing what one can do with that instead of paying the earth for 'real' crab.
> Enjoy life while you can as none of us know how much longer we have on this earth and don't be envious of what other can or cannot afford.


I agree ! I tell people, "life is short, eat the cookie !"
We were getting Wagyu ground beef once in awhile where I shop, I loved it .


----------



## Barbeevw

Super great attitude, Anne! We should listen to your wise words!!!


----------



## bundyanne07

I think the Wagyu steak is the epitome of all meats.


----------



## Bernadette F

Your meal sounds delicious and looks very attractive. 
I have always found that the sauce/dressing can make or break a meal.

Thank you for posting the recipe, I will have to try your recipe soon.

BTW, my mum had the came crockery set as you.


----------



## Hoots

kaytea said:


> Find something else to do and leave her alone. What she can afford is not your business. what a troll.


Please explain what a troll is ?
I gave my opinion about calories.
There has been a lot of news about the cost of prawns here in Melbourne..they are very expensive.
So not entitled to give a response.?
Was NOT being nasty,being a troll or whatever..just stating what is happening !! 
You have done exactly the same thing by calling me a troll !


----------



## Fidrocki

Rafiki said:


> I have always wondered why people get bothered by what others purchase or can afford - *Bottom Line* "As long as they are not asking to borrow money from you ~ it is NONE of your business" If they are asking you for money to feed their purchases - then you can make it your business and there would be a "legitimate problem" ... As far as the calorie count is concerned --- At this stage in our lives - It is not advisable to buy "Green Bananas" but enjoy your calories while you still can ... Question ~ does anyone actually know how many calories there are in that wonderful meal ... most of us would not ... all I know is that I would enjoy it very much ...


I would think it's pretty lite in calories, truth be told.


----------



## Fidrocki

Your meal looks and sounds delicious; I think I will try your recipe! Did you have rice or bread to go with it?


----------



## lyd

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


Always good to see your posts. This looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## PharmDona

Your meal looks wonderful, and I enjoy reading about the meals you make.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


_😋 yummy! t.f.s.
I ddon't always reply 😒 but I always enjoy your posts. _


----------



## Keltie

It's no different to buying prawns or meat over here as they are basically the same price per kilo.Same as buying fish.
Besides if only buying for one it is reasonably cheap in comparison.


----------



## wandajc51

glenniemae said:


> :sm24:





bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


Your meal, as always, looks delicious.


----------



## Scrabblequeen

Hoots said:


> Whatever your age,you should worry about calories..not a good statement.
> How can you afford prawns ?…...very expensive.


JEEZ KAREN! She should watch her weight and spend less on her food? WHO ARE YOU to insert your judgement??


----------



## carrie927

bundyanne07 said:


> At my age I don't worry about calories.


Good for you. Your food always sounds good. I wish I could come to your house 😘


----------



## Sunnydaze

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


That looks so good. Love to see what you cook.


----------



## Candycounter1

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


I’d join you for a meal, if you didn’t live so far away from me.😮❗


----------



## Ask4j

kaytea said:


> Find something else to do and leave her alone. What she can afford is not your business. what a troll.


Well said!


----------



## Ask4j

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


Thanks for all your great ideas. I'm still making soups from all the recipes you shared a few years ago.


----------



## aligurl

Mmmmmmmmmmm! As usual, your dinner looks delish, and I’m definitely going to try this recipe. May both calories and costs be damned! I share your “ richly healthy” opinion on both: I don’t give two “hoots” about them!!


----------



## LucyinCanada

That looks so good but then, all your meals sound delicious!


----------



## mahalo

Lots of my favorite flavors in this dish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend

Looks delicious!


----------



## tobo11

bundyanne07 said:


> I had no idea what I wanted for dinner tonight so decided to look at the menus of some of the restaurants/ clubs that we visit with the ComLink friends and ended up having prawns with sweet chilli and coconut sauce.
> 
> I did not have a lime leaf or coriander so added a little more lemon juice and used parsley and I really enjoyed my dinner and have plenty of sauce left in a container in the fridge for future meals.
> 
> I will definitely be making this sauce again.
> 
> SWEET CHILLI AND COCONUT SAUCE
> Time to make: 5 mins
> Ingredients
> • ¼ cup sweet chilli sauce
> • • ½ cup light coconut cream
> • • 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> • • 1 tablespoon fish sauce
> • • juice of 1 lemon
> • • 1 **** lime leaf, finely chopped (optional)
> • • 3 tablespoons chopped coriander
> •
> Mix together all ingredients, then pour over fish or prawns, scallops


Is fish sauce readily available to you? I don't think I have seen it in the US. your recipe seems yummy.


----------



## kaytea

tobo11 said:


> Is fish sauce readily available to you? I don't think I have seen it in the US. your recipe seems yummy.


I am able to get fish sauce at walmart in MO


----------

